# Stuck breach plug



## symen696 (Nov 7, 2006)

Anyone have a suggestion on how to get a stuck breach plug out. I post prior to this with the same question and tried what everyone said to no avail. Really could use some help with this one, maybe a good gun shop. Maybe some new tips. Thanks guys


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

symen696 said:


> Anyone have a suggestion on how to get a stuck breach plug out. I post prior to this with the same question and tried what everyone said to no avail. Really could use some help with this one, maybe a good gun shop. Maybe some new tips. Thanks guys


What kind of gun? Why is it stuck? How long has it been stuck? I found that you don't need to over-tighten the breech plug when yo put it in. As long as it's greased good, just snug works fine. 
As for removing it, heat works. Fire it a couple of times, and wait 10 minutes or so. As the barrel cools, it'll shrink. Maybe enough to crack the plug loose. Liquid Wrench might work too.


----------



## buckinoff69 (Mar 13, 2008)

easy outs. already have a hole to drill out a lil bigger. you can buy a new breech fairly cheap


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

I am sure you have already tried the usual rust solvents. if not do so. slight tapping while putting torque on the breech some times will help also. 

Is this a rust prob or cross thread prob?


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

A little liquid wrench or WD 40. Soak it good. Never store the gun, ever with the breech plug installed...ever. I take the breech plug out of the gun before I leave the range or right after I'm done shooting. It does not go back in the gun until I shoot it again etc. Also, use liberal amounts of lube, such as Gorilla Grease or the mny others that are out there. Don't evertighten either. People want to crank on that because they think it will be safer. Just passed hand tightening is good. 

Take a ratchet with a socket that fits your plug, add a small pipe (or use a large breaker bar) and use that. Put the gun in a vice if you have to....lots of carboard to protect the gun and make sure it's clamped over the receiver.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Excellent advice Swamp about "NEVER" storing the gun with the plug in.

Seems every year this same subject comes up and the same advice is given. 

Last time I was at Jays they had 3 smokepoles in there that could not be salvaged as the plug was completely welded to the barrel.........only option was to buy a new barrel.......

Liberal grease and just barely hand tighten is all thats needed when installing the plug just before shooting.........store plug in a oiled rag when storing gun..


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

I agree Wally. It doesn't need to be tight. It's not gonna unscrew itself by shooting it.


----------



## GuT_PiLe (Aug 2, 2006)

You may also want try KROIL.

Squirt a little on there.

Great stuff for firearms....for anything really.

http://www.kanolabs.com/


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

good advice about not leaving the plug in for any length of time except for shooting. Use antiseize or other grease to lube it when it is in. My breach plug comes out after shooting and sits on the shelf in my safe until I either go to the range or load up in the field.

You may want to try a product called PB Blaster. Get it at Home Depot or auto parts stores. I have yet to find any seized nut/bolt/item that it could not get loose. Give it a spray and then tap on the plug with a small hammer, a screw driver or any like object and you will see the liquid work its way into the threads. Re-apply and tap and repeat until it is freed up.

I would make sure however that you protected the bluing and stocks of your gun if you use this stuff as I imaging that it could hurt the finish. 

Also if your breach plug has a "hex" type wrench to remove it, get a good quality socket and ratchet that will fit. Use a breaker bar for extra leverage and give it a try, the extra leverage may break the bond too.

Hope this helps,
J-


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

As mentioned PB Blaster is one of the best over the counter solvents you can buy. If you can get your hands on some KROIL by all means use that stuff, aint nothing better. If you cant get it with that it aint coming out! Make sure you use a 6 point socket too!


----------



## symen696 (Nov 7, 2006)

Cant use a socket it has a slot not a hex. The gun is a winchester x45 I dont usaully leave the plug in, but when I left the range I couldnt get it out tried again when I got home and have been trying since last year. I am scared to use a easy out, the whole thing about it expanding more to get it out. Never heard of kroils, is there somewhere I can purchase it or do I have to order it online. Or maybe does someone live in the area who might have some I could buy.


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

symen696 said:


> Cant use a socket it has a slot not a hex. The gun is a winchester x45 I dont usaully leave the plug in, but when I left the range I couldnt get it out tried again when I got home and have been trying since last year. I am scared to use a easy out, the whole thing about it expanding more to get it out. Never heard of kroils, is there somewhere I can purchase it or do I have to order it online. Or maybe does someone live in the area who might have some I could buy.


Try this first. Shoot it 3 times quickly. Let it cool for 3 or 4 minutes. Remove breech plug. Have you ever tried changing the spark plugs on a car thats been sitting cold for a week? Pretty hard to do. Same idea. Start the car, let it get to temp, shut if off and let it cool for 5 minutes. The plugs come right out, easy as heck.

BTW- I just hit 4500!!!


----------



## symen696 (Nov 7, 2006)

Whatever bout the 4500, one day I too will be there.


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

if heat doesnt work try putting it in the freezer...or better yet, hold the breech plug against a chunk of dry ice (will cost you a couple of bucks - tops) until its good and cold. 
I've done this several times.

The point is to get the plug and the barrel to either heat or cool at DIFFERENT rates. Thus helping bust the corrosion.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

100% guarantee that there will be no stuck plugs if the gun is stored with the plug removed..............:evil:


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

wally-eye said:


> 100% guarantee that there will be no stuck plugs if the gun is stored with the plug removed..............:evil:


My luck, I'd get to hunting camp and realize my breech plug is in my gun cabinet. I've forgotten darn near everything at one time or another.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

QuakrTrakr said:


> My luck, I'd get to hunting camp and realize my breech plug is in my gun cabinet. I've forgotten darn near everything at one time or another.




Never happen.......oiled rag twist tied to the barrel of the gun, always there and always ready.........:evil: actually its an old cloth bag about the size of a tennis ball with the oiled rag/plug inside................:coolgleam


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

wally-eye said:


> Never happen.......oiled rag twist tied to the barrel of the gun, always there and always ready.........:evil: actually its an old cloth bag about the size of a tennis ball with the oiled rag/plug inside................:coolgleam


Sounds like a Crown Royal bag would do nicely. Good idea.


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

I have never had one seize, as I lube them before reinstalling. I always leave them in the rifle and yet to have a prob and its been 25 years.


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

I have one stuck in a traditions m/l. I even made a tool to attach the the breech plug tool to an impact and tried to impact it out. broke the breech plug tool. So I applied PB blaster in dec and it has been soaking since. lol... We'll see if it helped. I was going to try a torch next. I wonder if heat will hurt the nickel finish?


----------



## mparks (Sep 4, 2001)

I've never shot 777 or Pyro in an inline but with Blackhorn 209 I never have any trouble with the breech plug sticking. Comes out just with the same pressure I used to put it in even after 40+ shots. I just use light gun oil on the threads.

Is the stuck breech plug only a problem pre-BH209?


----------

